# Nikon D60



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

We are buying our son one for xmas (He does some semi pro BMX type stuff so needs a decent camera and he asked for this one.

We have found one in Argos for £372 which is the body and an 18-55 lens?

Is this good value?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Try here http://www.jessops.com/online.store...F-S DX Nikkor VR 18-55mm Lens-73580/Show.html at checkout, also try the codes XMAS20 or 10PLUS10. I don't know if the latter code is still active. HTH


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Try here http://www.jessops.com/online.store...F-S DX Nikkor VR 18-55mm Lens-73580/Show.html at checkout, also try the codes XMAS20 or 10PLUS10. I don't know if the latter code is still active. HTH


:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I got mine delivered within 3 days.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I got mine delivered within 3 days.


Managed to get the camera body, lens, tripod, memory card and bag for £395 :thumb:

Top savings as from argos it was £372 for just the camera and lens !!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

wrx man said:


> Managed to get the camera body, lens, tripod, memory card and bag for £395 :thumb:
> 
> Top savings as from argos it was £372 for just the camera and lens !!!


Did any of the codes work for you? Remember your cashback deal from Nikon!:thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Did any of the codes work for you? Remember your cashback deal from Nikon!:thumb:


Yeah the xmas20 one worked a treat

Whats the nikon cashback thing?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

You can claim £30 quid back from Nikon. http://www.nikon.co.uk/sites/cashback/default.html


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

spitfire said:


> You can claim £30 quid back from Nikon. http://www.nikon.co.uk/sites/cashback/default.html


Cheers Mate :thumb:

Have you got your £30 back? Was it easy to do?


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

£293 plus cashback http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod637.html


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

wrx man said:


> Cheers Mate :thumb:
> 
> Have you got your £30 back? Was it easy to do?


Only applied for a few days ago and yes it was fairly easy. Register online then send everything required by post. Make that recorded to make sure they get it.

P.S. Did I say I work on a commission basis?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Schnorbitz said:


> £293 plus cashback http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod637.html


From Jessops:thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

^^^

Done !

:thumb:


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Try here http://www.jessops.com/online.store...F-S DX Nikkor VR 18-55mm Lens-73580/Show.html at checkout, also try the codes XMAS20 or 10PLUS10. I don't know if the latter code is still active. HTH


What do these codes do?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

camerapricebuster explains on the site what the codes are good for.

Bret


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

worth checking out Boots website. unfortunately offer ends tonight. 

You must pay with paypal and use this code 
Save 10% when you spend £75 at Boots.com before 15th December!

Promo code: TSAM47

Offer valid until 15 December 2008.

Also click the option for an advantage card and you automatically get the 10 quid free on it with orders over 75 (Extra ten pound ends tomorrow) As well as 20 quid on the card you get with advantage points. Free delivery over 45 quid , and then you still get to claim back money on ay canon / Nikon cashback offer


----------

